# Réparation de l'affichage iBook, est que ça marche ???



## aeolus (29 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

j'ai un ibook qui fait parti de la série pour laquelle Apple change toutes les cartes mère gratuitement même hors garantie à cause d'un problème de conception. Il y a quelque mois, ça n'a pas manqué, il s'est mis à déconner   

Je l'ai renvoyé et me voilà avec une carte mère toute belle toute neuve qui marche  

Par contre je ne sais pas si le problème est réeellement résolu parce que j'avais lu beaucoup de post qui disaient que malgré la réparation et le changement effectif de la carte mère, le problème se renouvelait dans les jours/mois qui suivaient.

Je vais partir pour 6 mois en déplacement à l'étranger et je me déplacerai toutes les semaines. Il me sera donc difficile de le renvoyer en garantie si le problème se reproduit.

Ma question est donc, est ce que, depuis les programme "Expanded iBook Logic Board Repair Extension Program" , les réparations sont efficaces ?

Merci beaucoup
Aeolus


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Juin 2004)

aeolus a dit:
			
		

> Ma question est donc, est ce que, depuis les programme "Expanded iBook Logic Board Repair Extension Program" , les réparations sont efficaces ?



Alors, ma première réparation n'avait pas tenu une dizaine de jours. Et ça avait même été plus grave puisque mon écran était devenu noir!
Et quand je l'avais rapporté la réceptioniste m'avait dit qu'elle n'avait jamais vu un re-retour. Le soir même je lisais sur le blog de Macgé que certains avaient rapporté leur ibooks 4 fois...    

Par contre, là... ben a va. Aucun problème en 2, 3 semaines. 
La différence d'avec la première fois, c'est que lorsqu'ils m'ont rendu mon iBook, ils m'ont donné un X.3.2 spécial adapté aux nouvelles cartes mère dans le cas où je devrais réinstaller le système. Ce qui me fait penser qu'ils ont aussi donc modifié le système que j'utilise.

Donc, en ne tenant compte que de mon expérience, je dirais que s'ils te passent un nouveau système, alors ça semble être efficace.

Valà, valà,


A.

ps:
Désolé si c'est pô clair, je suis un chouïä fatigué.


----------



## la tortue (30 Juin 2004)

Pas de problème pour moi, depuis le retour de l'ibook.
Ça marche. Le système n'a pas bougé d'un poil.


----------



## aeolus (30 Juin 2004)

merci pour vos réponses,

moi ils m'ont laissé cette X.2.8, j'avais pas acheté Panther, ils ne me l'ont pas offert   

d'autres experiences vécues ?

la tortue : ça fait combien de temps qu'il fonctionne ?

merci 
aeolus


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Juillet 2004)

la tortue a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème pour moi, depuis le retour de l'ibook.
> Ça marche. Le système n'a pas bougé d'un poil.



Ben en fait, moi non plus... la seule chose qui avait changé c'était la préf des fonds d'écran ou des économiseurs, mais à part ça et s'ils ne me l'avaient pas dit, je n'aurais pas vu la différence, car mon système était comme celui d'avant (donc en X.3.3 et non en X.3.2 comme sur le cd qu'ils m'ont donné).



			
				aeolus a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos réponses,
> 
> moi ils m'ont laissé cette X.2.8, j'avais pas acheté Panther, ils ne me l'ont pas offert



Comme je te l'ai dit, c'est au second retour que j'ai eu droit à Panther... donc... ben non je ne vais tout de même pas te souhaiter que ton écran refasse parler de lui! 

A.


----------



## la tortue (1 Juillet 2004)

aeolus a dit:
			
		

> la tortue : ça fait combien de temps qu'il fonctionne ?


Il est revenu le 23 avril dernier, donc il y a plus de deux mois, maintenant.


----------



## mercutio (1 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

Qu'en est-il de nos fichiers ? est-on sûr de les récupérer et qu'ils n'iront pas fouiller dedans ? c un peu parano mais on sait jamais !!

Je n'ai pas "enregistré" ma machine ç l'achat et il me semble que je rentre dans le programme d'échange !!


----------



## ficelle (1 Juillet 2004)

je me suis occupé de renvoyer celui d'un pote fin janvier.
il est revenu au bout de 2 semaines avec la mention "vérifié", et la panne d'affichage réapparaissait au bout de quelques heures.
le deuxième voyage, en mars, à duré à peine 36 heures, et il était ecrit "changement inverter".
depuis, plus de problème...


----------



## aeolus (1 Juillet 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Qu'en est-il de nos fichiers ? est-on sûr de les récupérer et qu'ils n'iront pas fouiller dedans ? c un peu parano mais on sait jamais !!



je crois qu'ils ne te garantissent pas de te rendre tes fichiers ! ils te disent de faire une backup avant l'envoi (moi je les crois et je recopie mon dossier user avant de leur renvoyer). Par contre je pense pas qu'ils te fasse une fouille réglementaire des fichiers, ils en ont pas grand chose à faire (et c'est une boite américaine qui ne veut pas risquer de procès sur ce terrain là).

pour en revenir à l'écran, je sais pas quoi penser, depuis que le mien est revenu il marche mais je ne pourrai pas le mettre en garantie si jamais il à un problème


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Juillet 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Qu'en est-il de nos fichiers ? est-on sûr de les récupérer et qu'ils n'iront pas fouiller dedans ? c un peu parano mais on sait jamais !!
> 
> Je n'ai pas "enregistré" ma machine ç l'achat et il me semble que je rentre dans le programme d'échange !!



Perso, je n'ai jamais perdu de données, mais un tour de sur le blog de macgé nous apprend que c'est déjà arrivé.
Quant à fouiller dedans: comme il a été dit, ils n'ont pas que ça à faire, et même s'ils le faisaient et trouvaient un truc interdit, cela ne m'étonnerait pas que l'utilisateur pourrait leur faire un procés en cinémascope.

Quant à enregistrer ou non sa machine, cela ne rentre pas en ligne de compte, ils ne le vérifient pas. Il faut par contre venir avec une preuve d'achat... quoique pour le problème de l'écran, je ne crois pas qu'ils l'ont vérifié.

A.


----------



## ficelle (3 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je me suis occupé de renvoyer celui d'un pote fin janvier.
> il est revenu au bout de 2 semaines avec la mention "vérifié", et la panne d'affichage réapparaissait au bout de quelques heures.
> le deuxième voyage, en mars, à duré à peine 36 heures, et il était ecrit "changement inverter".
> depuis, plus de problème...



évidement, il est à nouveau tombé en panne, et après son dernier voyage, malgrès un changement de carte mère, il est revenu avec une panne du contrôleur de batterie....

j'ai passé pas mal de temps avec apple au téléphone, et au final, j'ai obtenu l'échange contre un 14 G4 dernière génération qui est arrivé aujourd'hui... il est content le copain


----------



## chupastar (4 Décembre 2004)

C'est clair qu'il doit être content ton ami avec un iBook tout neuf!

Sinon, j'ai une autre question concernant le même sujet. Je m'explique tout d'abord. Ma garantie d'un an à sauté depuis le mois dernier. Aucun problèmes apparent d'affichage jusqu'à maintenant. Maintenant que ce n'est plus garantit, j'aimerais installer un disque dur plus gros et plus rapide, et pourquoi pas, installer un superdrive.

Mais le démontage doit sûrement faire sauter le plan d'échange de la carte mère de l'iBook. Mais n'ayant pas de problèe avec l'affichage, est-ce réellement un pb?

Dons j'en viens à ma question: au bout de combien de temps vos problèmes d'affichages sont apparues? Y'a t-il eu des signes avant coureurs?

Merci.


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Dons j'en viens à ma question: au bout de combien de temps vos problèmes d'affichages sont apparues? Y'a t-il eu des signes avant coureurs?



Autant que je me souvienne, ça a commencé 7, 9 mois après. La première manifestation chez moi fut des traînées de pixels verts sur les images ou sur les films.


[EDIT]: Mais tu as un iBook G4... tu n'es pas concerné alors...  

Tcho-o,

A.


----------



## chupastar (4 Décembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as un iBook G4... tu n'es pas concerné alors...
> 
> Tcho-o,
> 
> A.




Ah bon   

Mais sur le site d'Apple y'a marqué ceci:



			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> Le programme concerne certains modèles d'iBook (voir liste complète ci-dessous) dont les numéros de série sont compris dans les fourchettes suivantes :
> 
> UV117XXXXXX à UV342XXXXXX
> 
> ...



Or mon iBook, malgré que ce soit un G4 à un numéro de série qui commence par UV3426XXXXX, ça ne rentre donc pas en compte?

De plus mon iBook est une 800 MHz avec 32 de VRAM. Enfin je crois...

Quelqu'un peut-il m'en dire plus?

Merci.


----------



## chupastar (6 Décembre 2004)

Personne ne sait???


----------



## audiosong (6 Décembre 2004)

Mais si, cela rentre.

Le mien revient du sav Apple via La Fnac ; 3 semaines d'attente, retour impeccable, carte mère remplacée, rien n'a été touché, plus aucun pb... à priori pas de raison de stresser, la panne est arrivée au bout de 18 mois d'utilisation normale. L'écran a commencer à déconner, zébrures, lignes genre Canal + puis plus rien, plus de boot.

Apple a bien fait son boulot. Pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## chupastar (6 Décembre 2004)

Ah ok, donc mon iBook rentre en compte.

Et si j'envois mon iBook en répération maintenant, comme il n'a pas de problèmes visibles actuellement, risque t-ils de m'envoyer bouler?

Merci.


----------



## MarcMame (6 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Et si j'envois mon iBook en répération maintenant, comme il n'a pas de problèmes visibles actuellement, risque t-ils de m'envoyer bouler?


Non....


----------



## chupastar (6 Décembre 2004)

Et ils me feront la réparation quand même, pour prévenir d'un problème future? comme ma carte mère fait partie des éventuelles défaillantes...

Merci.


----------



## MarcMame (6 Décembre 2004)

Détend toi, ça va bien se passer.....


----------



## chupastar (6 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Détend toi, ça va bien se passer.....



   :rose: 


En fait ce qui m'embête le plus c'est que je comptais changer mon DD d'ici noël, et que si y'a un éventuel problème avec ma carte mère ensuite, ça me ferais vraiment chi* .

Et qu'en plus, si leur carte mère qu'ils me remplace elle n'est pas bonne non plus... Et me séparer de mon iBook aussi longtemps!

En fait non, je n'arrive pas à me détendre!  :rateau:


----------



## Biroman (6 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous,
je m'incruste dans la discussion parce que moi et mon ibook nous sentons concernés.

Ibook G3 900MHz acheté en juillet 2003, renvoyé au sav 9 mois plus tard...
Et là j'ai été etonné d'apprendre que ce n'est pas la carte mere mais le processeur qu'ils m'avaient changé !
Il y a un mois, re probleme, re sav. L'ibook me revient en moins de 10 jours !! Et j'apprends qu'ils m'ont changé la carte mère ET l'ecran.
Assez incomprehensible mais je ne me plainds pas.
En plus, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont fait avec mon systeme mais il semble desormais un poil plus reactif.

Bref, pour le moment ca va, mais je crains d'avoir à renvoyer à nouveau mon ibook dans le futur. Et à chaque fois c'est un déchirement.

Sinon, certains avaient posé la question des symptomes. Pour ma part je dirai que l'ecran perdait soudainement en luminosité et qu'il fallait faire plier et redeployer l'ecran plusieurs fois pour que tout revienne. Comme s'il y avait un probleme de contact au niveau de la charniere.
Mais je ne crois pas que ce probleme soit présent sur tous les ibooks concernés.


----------



## chupastar (6 Décembre 2004)

Moi je viens de remarquer que quand je fais bouger le dock, la flèche indicatrice des applications ouvertes laisse derrière elle comme une ombre au même endroit qu'à l'origine... Ca le fait chez tout le monde?

En tout cas ça n'a rien de gênant et c'est même presque invisible.


----------



## chupastar (6 Décembre 2004)

Voilà une capture décran du problème j'ai agrandit pour que ça puisse être visible.







Y'a comme des triangles plus clairs qui se forment en dessous de ceux qui viennent d'être déplacé. Ils s'enlève quand le triangle d'origine reviens à son emplacement ou bien quand l'application quitte.


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Or mon iBook, malgré que ce soit un G4 à un numéro de série qui commence par UV3426XXXXX, ça ne rentre donc pas en compte?



Quoiii??!?   
Les iBooks G4 sont aussi touchés par ce problème?!?!
En voià une grosse méchante nouvelle.    


A. vraiment déçu là...


----------



## chupastar (6 Décembre 2004)

Apparemment oui.

Il commence par quoi ton numéro de série?


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment oui.


Je me répète, mais quelle désilusion, moi qui espérais (hélas pas tout de suite... quoique ce sera p'tet mieux d'attendre) me racheter un iBook...



			
				chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Il commence par quoi ton numéro de série?


Je me pose pas la questio, moi c'est un G3 que j'ai... et il a déjà eu sa carte mère changée deux fois (même que la seconde fois, j'ai eu droit à un Panther spécial pour ma carte mère... enfin de toutes les façons là si mon écran est noir c'est à cause de fils coupés... joie...)

A.


----------



## chupastar (7 Décembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Je me répète, mais quelle désilusion, moi qui espérais (hélas pas tout de suite... quoique ce sera p'tet mieux d'attendre) me racheter un iBook...



Tu sais, mon iBook à déjà plus d'un an, je pense qu'il ont réglé le problème depuis.

Comment ça se passe concretement pour faire changer la carte mère? Je dois téléphonner à Apple (quel numéro?), passer par un revendeur? Et en plus je ne trouve plus la facture de mon iBook, est-ce que ça a une importance?

Merci.


----------



## Biroman (7 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Y'a comme des triangles plus clairs qui se forment en dessous de ceux qui viennent d'être déplacé. Ils s'enlève quand le triangle d'origine reviens à son emplacement ou bien quand l'application quitte.



Moi personnellement je ne vois rien   

T'es âs un peu parano toi ?   

A part ca, je sais qu'il y a des softs qui permettent d'appliquer des effets d'ombre au dock. (ex : OnyX). Ca peut pas venir de là ?


----------



## chupastar (7 Décembre 2004)

Si si c'est visible, mais très peu, mais ils y sont!

Ils sont juste en dessous des triangle noirs.


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Décembre 2004)

'lo,



			
				chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, mon iBook à déjà plus d'un an, je pense qu'il ont réglé le problème depuis.


Espérons... mais bon ils auraient dû régler le problème lors du passage au G4.



			
				chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça se passe concretement pour faire changer la carte mère? Je dois téléphonner à Apple (quel numéro?), passer par un revendeur? Et en plus je ne trouve plus la facture de mon iBook, est-ce que ça a une importance?



Je suis sur Paris: je l'ai directement rapporté à Apple sans passer de coup de fil avant. Par contre, une fois on m'a demandé ma facture, une autre fois non (mais p'tet parce que je l'avais déjà montrée).

A.


----------



## chupastar (9 Décembre 2004)

Je ne trouve plus la facture! Sinon je peux peut être aller chez Darty leur demander un duplicata, je ne sais pas s'ils le font...


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Je ne trouve plus la facture! Sinon je peux peut être aller chez Darty leur demander un duplicata, je ne sais pas s'ils le font...


Désolé, je ne sais... mais tu peux aussi essayer d'aller chez Apple directement... tu peux... 

A.


----------



## Mylky (22 Décembre 2004)

Voilà , J'ai complétement démonté mon Ibook pour voir ce qui n'allais au niveau de la charnière.  en Plus comme la garantie était fini je me suis dis que je n'avais rien à perdre jusqu'a ce que je tombe sur ce forum... He ouai, là je regrete d'avoir dicéqué la petite bête.  

Toutefois,  je peux le remonter et l'envoyer à Apple mais ça va ce voir qu'il a été ouvert ..  

Est ce que cela va poser un problème pour changer la carte mère ???


----------



## chupastar (22 Décembre 2004)

Ils risquent de voir que tu l'as démonté. Ils peuvent donc dire que si problème il y a, c'est toi le fautif...
Sauf s'ils sont gentils.

J'ai lu une fois dans ce forum qu'un personne avait son iPod cassé, il l'avait salement démonté et Apple lui avait remplacé par un neuf.

Donc tu peux toujours essayer...


----------



## pitoupharma (23 Décembre 2004)

mon ibook g3 est revenu il y a dix jours et il est a nouveau en panne.....
j'ai du attendre 40 jours pour ca et pour perdre tout ce qui avais sur le dd...
le 3 janvier cela me fera deux mois sans mon mac... 
bravo au sav apple


----------



## Amophis (23 Décembre 2004)

pitoupharma a dit:
			
		

> mon ibook g3 est revenu il y a dix jours et il est a nouveau en panne.....
> j'ai du attendre 40 jours pour ca et pour perdre tout ce qui avais sur le dd...
> le 3 janvier cela me fera deux mois sans mon mac...
> bravo au sav apple


  Première règle avant d'envoyer son matos en réparation: FAIRE UNE COPIE DE SAUVEGARDE  !!!!  C'est même écrit par exemple dans le carnet SAV de la Fnac, ils ne sont pas responsable de la perte de donnée....

 En tout cas, désolé pour toi que cette réparation dure aussi longtemps, malheureusement, comme on peut le voir, il n'y a pas de règles concernant les délais de réparation, c'est TRES variable.

  Courage


----------



## pitoupharma (23 Décembre 2004)

Et quand ma machine plante au point d'avoir un ecran noir ?je la fait comment ma copie de sauvergarde (dans le premier cas...)
heureusement j'avais 90 pourcents de mes données en externe sur un dd iomega.
pour ce qui est des 10 jours ou j'ai pu disposer d'une machine en retour du sav, a peu pres reparée,je n'ai pas eu le temps de graver un cd que ma machine m'a a nouveau laché.
maintenant ce qui m'embete dans cette affaire c'est que des machine de cette serie qui font 2,3,4 aller retour,il y a l'air d'y en avoir pas mal...venant d'un constructeur comme apple c'est inquiétant.en plus si on ajoute les delais ,le manque d'explication,et le reste..... 
pour ce qui est de la sauvegarde meme avec des pc sous windows98 je ne faisait pas de sauvegarde sur cd a chaque extinction de ma machine,je pensais en achetant un mac avoir une machine a peu pres fiable,c'est raté.


----------



## ficelle (23 Décembre 2004)

je me repete, mais faire un "petit" scandale avant le quatrieme retour peut porter ses fruits si on est encore en periode de garantie


----------



## FdeB (23 Décembre 2004)

N'ayant aucun symptome et un Ibook de 2001_2002 (?) élligible, dois-je demander de faire partie du programme ????
Vu l'état ds lesquel certains reviennent et sachant comme je suis maniaque, j'hésite varimment !!!!
Par contre si je devais l'envoyer , la moindre des choses serait de backUper le DD (moi j'irais jusqu'a enlever le barrette en plus et la carte airport... et surtout j'effacerais le DD.
je n'ai rien à cacher de répréhensible mais ce qu'il y a sur mon DD ne regarde que moi. ainsi que les ftp disque, réseaux, comptes en banque,comptes mail, licences.... ça me parait normal non ?????


----------



## Amophis (23 Décembre 2004)

pitoupharma a dit:
			
		

> pour ce qui est de la sauvegarde meme avec des pc sous windows98 je ne faisait pas de sauvegarde sur cd a chaque extinction de ma machine,je pensais en achetant un mac avoir une machine a peu pres fiable,c'est raté.




Perso sur PC je ne faisait pas de sauvegarde non plus, avec un peu de chance, je sortais le disque dur de la tour et je transferais mes données comme ça. Après un portable, c'est pas pareil. En plus un remplacement de carte mère, si le besoin de réinstal n'est pas nécessaire, le contenu du disque devrait être conservé. Mais tu as appris à tes dépends que l'on est sû^r de rien dans la vie 

Maintenant, moi je me fais un backup par mois (voire deux si j'ai bcq de données qui bougent).

Et puis y a le mode TARGET sous Mac


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Décembre 2004)

pitoupharma a dit:
			
		

> Et quand ma machine plante au point d'avoir un ecran noir ?je la fait comment ma copie de sauvergarde (dans le premier cas...)



Il te faut un autre mac et au choix un cable firewire ou un cable ethernet.
Dans les deux cas tu relies les deux machines et tu les allumes.
Si tu as choisi ethernet: Sur le mac avec l'écran valide, tu cliques sur Réseau (l'icone par défaut en haut à gauche de n'importe quelle fenêtre du finder) et tu sélecionnes ton iBook. Il monte, tu récupères ce que tu veux.
Si tu préfères le firewire: Au démarrage tu appuies sur la touche T. Le disque dur de l'iBook va se comporter comme un disque dur externe sur ton autre mac.

Valà, valà.

Tch-o,

A.


----------



## chupastar (25 Décembre 2004)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant aucun symptome et un Ibook de 2001_2002 (?) élligible, dois-je demander de faire partie du programme ????



Je me pose la même questions que toi... Qui plus est, je compte démonter mon iBook pour y mettre un nouveau DD, ce qui m'exclurais du coup de ce programme.

Des gens n'ont ils pas eu d'expériences favorable? Ca me réconforterais...


----------



## MarcMame (26 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Qui plus est, je compte démonter mon iBook pour y mettre un nouveau DD, ce qui m'exclurais du coup de ce programme.


Tu en es bien sur ?


----------



## chupastar (27 Décembre 2004)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semble.

Ils vont me dire que j'ai cassé moi même la carte mère du fait du démontage...


----------



## MarcMame (27 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ils vont me dire que j'ai cassé moi même la carte mère du fait du démontage...


Dans ce cas, envoie le chez Apple *avant* de changer le DD.


----------



## chupastar (27 Décembre 2004)

Oui c'est ce que je compte faire juste après les fêtes. Mais je vois que certaines personnes ont eu des problèmes une fois la carte changé, alors j'espère que ça ne fera pas pareil avec moi... Déjà que ça m'embête pas mal de devoir me séparer de mon ordinateur...


----------



## Amophis (27 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ce que je compte faire juste après les fêtes. Mais je vois que certaines personnes ont eu des problèmes une fois la carte changé, alors j'espère que ça ne fera pas pareil avec moi... Déjà que ça m'embête pas mal de devoir me séparer de mon ordinateur...




Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu les dernières News de Macbidouille, mais la Hollande ne reprendrait plus de portable, c'est le revendeur lui même qui répare  

Bonjour les délais.


----------



## chupastar (27 Décembre 2004)

Puis je me demande aussi si la qualité du service sera la même...


----------



## Mylky (29 Décembre 2004)

C'est n'importe quoi ce programme.  On paye une petite fortune pour ne plus avoir de problèmes comme avec les PC et Mac n'est même pas capable d'assurer les réparations sur ses machines déféctueuses.....  

Les PC seraient ils mieux que les macs ?

Jusqu'a présent je faisais de la bonne pub pour Mac mais ils ont intéret à me changer mon portable sinon mes clients vont se voir réconforté dans leur achats de PC.


----------



## mirza (8 Octobre 2005)

C'est rigolo quand-m&#234;me, parce que moi la traces vert-grises sur l'&#233;cran j'en avais eu dans les premi&#232;res semaines de l'achat de mon iBook efin 2002, et puis j'avais regard&#233; dans les forums et tout et tout, t&#233;l&#233;phon&#233; &#224; Apple... et personne n'avait jamais vu &#231;a apparemment. Je leur avais envoy&#233; une coipe d'&#233;cran, ils n'en revenaient pas ! 

Et puis j'avais trouv&#233; un moyen d'emp&#234;cher &#231;a, juste en changeant de driver ATI. &#199;a m'avait pris plein de temps mais j'avais trouv&#233; toute seule (et pas peu fi&#232;re!). Il fallait juste que je refasse la manip &#224; chaque m&#224;j syst&#232;me, mais sinon tout allait bien. 

Jusqu'au d&#233;but 2005 o&#249; j'ai eu de nouveaux sympt&#244;mes, en gros tous les classiques de l'extension de garantie, plus de r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage avec l'&#233;cran ouvert au-del&#224; de qqs degr&#233;s et compagnie. 

Au final, je me sens moins seule ! ;-)


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Octobre 2005)

mirza a dit:
			
		

> Au final, je me sens moins seule ! ;-)


 
Et au final qu'as-tu fait?

A.


----------



## mirza (9 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et au final qu'as-tu fait?


ben... au final, je suis passée par l'extension de garantie.


----------

